# Transposed Scores for String Instruments



## Enthalpy

Hello nice people!

*Malinconia, by Eugène Ysaÿe*, is the second piece of the second sonata for violin solo. Beautiful, but badly difficult on one violin.
Ilya Kaler - Gidon Kremer - James Ehnes - Augustin Hadelich​
Split among two instruments, Malinconia becomes easy, so here it is for *two bowed instruments*.

View attachment EYsaye_Malinconia_BowDuet.pdf
​
Ysaÿe's work in the public domain in the EU (but law isn't uniform here). Some websites suggest it is in the USA too, please check by yourself.

Marc Schaefer, aka Enthalpy


----------



## Enthalpy

Hello everyone and everybody!

*Joseph Achron's Hebrew Melody* is magnificent on a violin
josephachron.org/download-free-scores.html​and despite it would fit a *viola or a cello* perfectly, I don't hear any record. In case the lack of score was an obstacle, here's my transposition.

I suggest to hear violinists, to realize how freely they play the piece, and to save time not over-interpretating the tuplets in the Cadenza. Nice example among others:
Francesca Dego​
Marc Schaefer, aka Enthalpy


----------



## 59540

That looks really interesting and thanks for posting it. Now I see the full context of the passage you asked about in another thread and I think I can see the reasoning behind the idea. I'll have to try it out. I think it would sound good on a cello anyway.


----------



## Enthalpy

Alternating between strings leaves a tiny overlap of both sounds, while on the same string the sound strength drops for a tiny instant between the notes, which underscores the pitch change and may bring something in this context.

Will we hear you on that score?  It might be a premiere.


----------



## 59540

Enthalpy said:


> Alternating between strings leaves a tiny overlap of both sounds, while on the same string the sound strength drops for a tiny instant between the notes, which underscores the pitch change and may bring something in this context.
> 
> Will we hear you on that score?  It might be a premiere.


Maybe. I'd love to try it out. Maybe get an accompanist or even take on both parts myself, which would be an adventure.


----------



## Enthalpy

dissident said:


> [...] take on both parts myself [...]


Wow! The piano part impresses me much more than the violin one. This piece must be seriously frustrating for the pianist, who has a difficult and nice part, but must leave most applause to the violinist.

Alas, I had to shift the piano part by a fourth to fit the viola and cello, so a pianist knowing the violin original has to re-learn the part.

I suppose the same music is more difficult on the cello than the violin due to the bigger intervals. And on the bassoon, playing fast is difficult, resulting from the @$##!! fingerings.


----------

